# Dog kept outside at all times :(



## AnneDL531 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know a family, (my parents) who keep two dogs outside in a kennel at all times. They have a laborador pitbull mix hes quite big and a smaller poodle/mix mut. The littler dog comes in sometimes but the big dog has lived in a dog run no more than 200 sq ft his entire life since he has come to live with them. They never let the two dogs play or take them for walks or spend hardly any time with them. There are many children in the house as well. I would like to do something to help these dogs!!! I have my own dog who lives with me and is part of my family as it should be. She comes inside and sleeps with me. I just do not want these dogs sent to a shelter where they might just be euthanized because they are too damaged/old/etc.... to be adopted. What should I do?


----------



## Fritz_Doll (Oct 17, 2011)

They are your parents' dogs? Hmm...

That's difficult... have you tried talking to them about it? I know some people get defensive, so you may have to approach it delicately. Is there any reason they keep them outside? Yeah, I would hate to see them go to a shelter, too. Especially if they are healthy, treated well (with the exception of living outside), and not abused in anyway. It's sad that they are cut off from their human family, though.

I agree with you about having dogs inside the house. I never understood why people got dogs and kept them outside.

Keep us posted on what you decide to do.


----------

